# bite size pHiLoSoPhY



## Jin (Apr 11, 2020)

An old fish swims past two young fish. He says “Hey boys, how's the water?”.

The two young fishes swim on for a while. One turns to the other and says “what the Hell is water?”.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Apr 11, 2020)

Saw this and new right away it was going to be a great day thanks Jin.


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 12, 2020)

A young bull and an old bull are standing on the top of a hill. The young bull sias to the old one,  "let's run down and fk us a couple of cows". The old bull replies " let's walk down and fk them all".


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 12, 2020)

Lol @ Jin
I avoided this thread earlier As I didn’t have time ...thinking it was going to be a spiritual quest. You’re almost like the gift that keeps on giving


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 12, 2020)

A Buddhist says to a hot dog vendor: "Make me one with everything"


----------



## Jin (Apr 13, 2020)

How much control did you have over the timing and circumstances of your birth?

How much control will you have over your death?


----------



## Blusoul24 (Apr 14, 2020)

Two monks are walking through the forest, when they come upon a beautiful, naked woman standing at the edge of a fast moving river, because she’s afraid to cross.

Without any hesitation, the older monk picks her up, wades across, puts her down on the opposite bank, and they set off in their way again.

After about an hour, the younger monk asks him: “Isn’t that driving you crazy?” 

“What do you mean?” Replies the older monk.

“We’re celibate, and you just had a beautiful, naked woman in your arms; how can you stand that?”

The older monk pauses for a second and says: “I put her down back by the river, why are you still carrying her?”


----------



## Jin (Apr 15, 2020)

Who am I?

Am I my foot?
Am I the insecure, constant monologue in my head?

Perhaps Identifying solely as either one is equally absurd.


----------



## Jin (Mar 5, 2021)

You can never enter the same river twice.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Mar 6, 2021)

Everyone has a chapter they don’t want read out loud.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Mar 6, 2021)

I’m not interested in whether you have stood with the great. I’m interested in whether you have sat with the broken.


----------



## Jin (Mar 7, 2021)

“Hanging onto resentment is letting someone you despise live rent-free in your head”.

Rent is for suckers.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Mar 7, 2021)

Don’t come to me with a flimsy boat
and expect my seas to calm.
For I am a raging storm contained in flesh,
and you cannot love me in a row boat.


Don’t come to me with your maps
and star charts and facts about the wind, set your sails and we will wind up lost together, for I know not where my gusts will blow. 


Stand on the bow 
and raise your arms like an offering. 
have no fear of the rain in me,
have no fear of the dark,
for I will cradle your ship
like an infant thing,
and give you home
in all the raging.


----------



## Mhenshaw (Mar 7, 2021)

Bullshit is commonplace... using vagueness or ambiguity to mask a lack of meaningfulness is surely common in political rhetoric, marketing, and even academia.

Boobs!


----------



## Jin (Apr 2, 2021)

A man’s life is dominated by one of two primary emotions. 

Fear

Love

Choose one or the other or you forfeit the right to choose.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Apr 2, 2021)

"My own sins look particularly ugly on other people."


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 4, 2021)

Is it still the truth if nobody believes it?


----------



## Jin (Apr 4, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Is it still the truth if nobody believes it?



Yes. 

10characters.


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 4, 2021)

Even the swiftest horse can not outrun a word once spoken.


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 4, 2021)

Jin said:


> Yes.
> 
> 10characters.



hahaha. Thank you. Been telling a friend to join here for a while now. Thinks they are immune to side effects. I told them I will post this question and somebody who has the deal together will agree with me.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Apr 4, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Is it still the truth if nobody believes it?



As Jin said, yes.

The problem today is that a lot of folks seem to not want to see the truth, unless it supports what they want to believe.

Facts are inconvenient when they conflict with how you feel.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Apr 4, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> As Jin said, yes.
> 
> The problem today is that a lot of folks seem to not want to see the truth, unless it supports what they want to believe.
> 
> Facts are inconvenient when they conflict with how you feel.


Cognitive Dissonance is a very common thing, even I can an acknowledge that I fall victim to it.


----------



## Jin (Apr 14, 2021)

“The only thing that isn’t worthless: to live this life out truthfully and rightly. And be patient with those who don’t”
       -Marcus Aurelius


----------



## Blusoul24 (Apr 15, 2021)

"God doesn't speak to me in my own voice."


----------



## Koolio (Apr 20, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> A young bull and an old bull are standing on the top of a hill. The young bull sias to the old one,  "let's run down and fk us a couple of cows". The old bull replies " let's walk down and fk them all".


Robert Duvall said this to Sean Penn in Colors


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 20, 2021)

"*Beware of an old man in a profession where men usually die young.*"


----------



## Jin (Apr 20, 2021)

Virtue, happiness, and tranquility are not separate or distinct experiences but co-emergent states.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 29, 2021)

​Fire and wind come from the sky, from the gods of the sky. But Crom is your god, Crom and he lives in the earth. Once, giants lived in the Earth, Conan. And in the darkness of chaos, they fooled Crom, and they took from him the enigma of steel. Crom was angered. And the Earth shook. Fire and wind struck down these giants, and they threw their bodies into the waters, but in their rage, the gods forgot the secret of steel and left it on the battlefield. We who found it are just men. Not gods. Not giants. Just men. 

The secret of steel has always carried with it a mystery. You must learn its riddle, Conan. You must learn its discipline. For no one - no one in this world can you trust. Not men, not women, not beasts.

But this...This you can trust...


----------



## Blusoul24 (Apr 29, 2021)

I was talking to a friend about some old issues that have sort of cropped up as I am doing some work on myself internally and I was wondering I was still experiencing some of these things because I've been doing so much work and he put it into words I've never thought of. He said: 

"Remember, wounds itch as they heal."


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 30, 2021)

The greatest trick the devil ever pulled was convincing the world he didn't exist.


----------



## creekrat (May 12, 2021)

The old quote “Jack of all trades but master of none.”  This was actually said in reference to William Shakespeare and his different writing styles. There is however, a part that is left off that completely spins the meaning. The entire quote is 

“Jack of all trades but master of none though oftentimes better than a master of one.”

So oftentimes it’s better to be well rounded and have many abilities as opposed to being a master of a single skill


----------



## OldeBull1 (May 12, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> A young bull and an old bull are standing on the top of a hill. The young bull sias to the old one,  "let's run down and fk us a couple of cows". The old bull replies " let's walk down and fk them all".



Just saw this. That's my name!


----------



## Iron1 (May 12, 2021)

"Sometimes you can do everything right and still lose"


----------



## The Phoenix (May 12, 2021)

"There is nothing new under the sun."  - Scholomo ben David (history repeats itself).


----------



## The Phoenix (May 12, 2021)

Nice one, I like "No good deed goes unpunished."


----------



## 1bigun11 (May 16, 2021)

Remember that when you think you are conditioning others, you are also conditioning yourself. Whenever a bell rang, not only did Pavlov’s dogs think about food, but Pavlov thought about feeding his dogs.


----------



## Blusoul24 (May 16, 2021)

I can say chocolate is the best flavor and you can say vanilla is the best flavor, and we're both right.


----------



## Jin (Jun 6, 2021)

Miyamoto Musashi. Japan’s greatest swordsman. Similar philosophy to stoicism, so I can dig it. Going to be focusing on some of these for the rest of the summer discipline. 

I think somebody recommended his book of five rings. I’m going to read that at some point.

The 21 precepts of Dokkodo (the way of solitude- a concept I’ve started exploring with quarterly trips solo into the woods)
1. Accept everything just the way it is.
2. Do not seek pleasure for its own sake.
3. Do not, under any circumstances, depend on a partial feeling.
4. Think lightly of yourself and deeply of the world.
5. Be detached from desire your whole life long.
6. Do not regret what you have done.
7. Never be jealous.
8. Never let yourself be saddened by a separation.
9. Resentment and complaint are appropriate neither for oneself or others.
10. Do not let yourself be guided by the feeling of lust or love.
11. In all things have no preferences.
12. Be indifferent to where you live.
13. Do not pursue the taste of good food.
14. Do not hold on to possessions you no longer need.
15. Do not act following customary beliefs.
16. Do not collect weapons or practice with weapons beyond what is useful.
17. Do not fear death.
18. Do not seek to possess either goods or fiefs for your old age.
19. Respect Buddha and the gods without counting on their help.
20. You may abandon your own body but you must preserve your honour.
21. Never stray from the way.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 6, 2021)

I really dig #4 Jin.


----------



## Jin (Jun 6, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> I really dig #4 Jin.



Reminds me of a saying Marcus Aurelius wrote:

Be tolerant of others and strict with yourself.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Jun 6, 2021)

Jin said:


> Miyamoto Musashi. Japan’s greatest swordsman. Similar philosophy to stoicism, so I can dig it. Going to be focusing on some of these for the rest of the summer discipline.
> 
> I think somebody recommended his book of five rings. I’m going to read that at some point.
> 
> ...



Lost me with #13. Still, a Book of Five Rings is a life changer.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 6, 2021)

Look at you guys lol some good shit here I have read. 

I like: Fool me once shame on you. Fool me twice shame on me. 

If you don’t plan to succeed you plan to fail. 

This one is shut my mom told me in polish and I added to it. 

If someone throws a rock at you throw a piece of bread back. I said ok Mom but they throw that shit twice I’m punching them in the face.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Jun 6, 2021)

So live your life that the fear of death can never enter your heart. Trouble no one about their religion; respect their views and demand that they respect yours. Love your life, perfect your life, and beautify all things in your life. Seek to make your life long and its purpose in the service of your people. And when it comes your time to die be not like those whose hearts are full of fear of death, who weep and pray and beg for more time. But sing your death song and die like a hero going home. 

Tecumseh


----------



## Jin (Jun 6, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> So live your life that the fear of death can never enter your heart. Trouble no one about their religion; respect their views and demand that they respect yours. Love your life, perfect your life, and beautify all things in your life. Seek to make your life long and its purpose in the service of your people. And when it comes your time to die be not like those whose hearts are full of fear of death, who weep and pray and beg for more time. But sing your death song and die like a hero going home.
> 
> Tecumseh



Our last duty in this life is to die well. I intend on it if I have the chance.


----------



## Mhenshaw (Jun 6, 2021)

Memento Mori ~ Carpe Diem!


----------



## 1bigun11 (Jun 6, 2021)

Why were we taught to fear the witches, and not the ones who burned them alive.


----------



## Jin (Jun 6, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> Why were we taught to fear the witches, and not the ones who burned them alive.



I love this. Where’s it from?


----------



## 1bigun11 (Jun 6, 2021)

Jin said:


> I love this. Where’s it from?


 A friend sent it to me. I’ll find out!


----------



## The Tater (Jun 6, 2021)

Everyone loves a good witch hunt as long as it’s someone else’s witch being hunted.

I don’t remember where I heard that.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Sep 11, 2021)

The forest of freedom was shrinking but the trees kept voting for the ax. For the ax was clever and convinced the trees that because its handle was made of wood it was one of them.


----------



## Adking29 (Sep 12, 2021)

creekrat said:


> “Jack of all trades but master of none though oftentimes better than a master of one.”


I thought this quote was intended to support the division of labor, like factory jobs, and to support the part in our education system that encourages everyone to major in a subject. But instead, the original quote in context encourages us to experience different things.

I never knew there was more to this quote, I just kinda accepted it at face value. Nonetheless, I can still see a good argument supporting the misquote (which is probably why many people have just accepted it) but there is also a good argument supporting the intended meaning; it depends. Thanks for sharing


----------



## flenser (Sep 12, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> The forest of freedom was shrinking but the trees kept voting for the ax. For the ax was clever and convinced the trees that because its handle was made of wood it was one of them.


Reminded me of these lyrics by Rush..

There is unrest in the Forest
There is trouble with the trees
For the Maples want more sunlight
And the Oaks ignore their pleas.

The trouble with the Maples
(And they’re quite convinced they’re right)
They say the Oaks are just too lofty
And they grab up all the light
But the Oaks can’t help their feelings
If they like the way they’re made
And they wonder why the Maples
Can’t be happy in their shade?

There is trouble in the Forest
And the creatures all have fled
As the Maples scream ‘Oppression!’
And the Oaks, just shake their heads

So the Maples formed a Union
And demanded equal rights
‘The Oaks are just too greedy
We will make them give us light’
Now there’s no more Oak oppression
For they passed a noble law
And the trees are all kept equal
By hatchet,
Axe,
And saw…


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 12, 2021)

What did the blind man say when walking by the fish market??? Morning ladies ...


----------



## 1bigun11 (Sep 12, 2021)

flenser said:


> Reminded me of these lyrics by Rush..
> 
> There is unrest in the Forest
> There is trouble with the trees
> ...


That is freaking excellent. Thank you.


----------



## BrotherIron (Sep 13, 2021)

"Nothing in biology makes sense except in the light of evolution" - Dobzhansky


----------



## Jin (Sep 27, 2021)

Pain is humanity’s fertilizer. 



Hope her seed. 



And redemption her crop.


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 28, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> The forest of freedom was shrinking but the trees kept voting for the ax. For the ax was clever and convinced the trees that because its handle was made of wood it was one of them.



You’ve been listening to too much Rush. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

